# NorCal GRC in Pleasanton



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I sent you a PM, but I'm definitely going, either Sat. or Sun.. I hope some others in our area will end up going, also. It's a great show...a lot of booths with really great things to see/buy. They usually have a really big turnout with the number of dogs, too.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I am planning on going, probably Fri and Sat. I need to pick up some more stuff for the puppy that I don't have yet.
What day is Jordan showing in the ring?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan's shows are Saturday


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Jordan showing in the ring more than one time? Are you going to video tape her in the ring? That would be cool...you must be so excited. I will definately be there on Saturday. It should be fun.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am DYING to go but of course, I will be down in LA.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan is showing in Puppy 6-9 months and Sweepstakes. And I am way more scared to death than excited. Can't be any worse than flying across the country to get her.....can it????


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just saw this! I'll be there from Friday to Monday! Jack is showing in Open all weekend. Fingers crossed for him to pick up a major that weekend!!! He just (like it's so easy lol) needs his majors to finish! 

I'm going to probably take our flip cam and my camera so I can video or take pictures of you in Sweeps if you want. In my experience at my first show, photos were better than video.  Are you showing her in the regular class too? Do you have someone there helping you? If you need help with anything let me know. I'll be there and I'm not showing Chloe that weekend at all. Jack probably won't be showing on Saturday until the afternoon (I think that's how it went last year) so I'll be just watching in the morning. Very excited for you! I love this show!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Michelle, if you will take pictures of Jordan in the ring on Sat. I can do video. 
What day/time is Jack showing? I love watching him in the ring. Are the forum members going meeting some place there? I will be driving up there on Friday super early.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

goldenca said:


> Michelle, if you will take pictures of Jordan in the ring on Sat. I can do video.
> What day/time is Jack showing? I love watching him in the ring. Are the forum members going meeting some place there? I will be driving up there on Friday super early.


Jack is in Open and showing all weekend (Thurs-Mon). I'm driving up Thursday but unless the ring time is late will probably miss that day. The schedules aren't out yet so I'm not sure what time anything is. Sweepstakes usually takes a majority of the morning, I think last year they took a lunch break before the Open Dog class. I think Saturday is probably a bad day for me to do lunch or something since the dogs are showing throughout the day at the specialty. But any other day would work! I'll most likely be at Robert's set up if you're looking for me!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I will look for everyone Friday before noon. This will be my first BIG, BIG dog show.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

goldenca said:


> I will look for everyone Friday before noon. This will be my first BIG, BIG dog show.


Sounds great! You're going to love this show! I'll hit up the vendors with you on friday


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This will be my first dog show of any kind...ever. Haven't even watched one on TV!:uhoh: My entire goal for the weekend id NOT to end up on You Tube, so it's fine with me if there's no one to video us !!! What do we do with our dogs when we aren't showing? I don't feel comfortable leaving Jordan in the motel room.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> This will be my first dog show of any kind...ever. Haven't even watched one on TV!:uhoh: My entire goal for the weekend id NOT to end up on You Tube, so it's fine with me if there's no one to video us !!! What do we do with our dogs when we aren't showing? I don't feel comfortable leaving Jordan in the motel room.


That's kind of what I was asking, do you have anyone to set up with? Anyone who's meeting you there? I think I remember you taking her to a handling class, right? Just to understand ring procedure? I would at a minimum bring a crate for her for the show grounds and you can put her in there in someone's set up. If you need I can help you prep her for the ring (i.e. blow her out a bit, nothing major since she's still a baby). I'm 99% sure I can do that in Jack's handler's set up since I don't think he has anyone to groom before sweeps...maybe his bred by dog but I'm not sure if she's going. I'll talk to him on Monday and find out for sure. 

Maybe we should all plan to get together on Friday afternoon after the goldens are done? We can work with her a bit and I'm sure Jack's handler (and others) would be happy to give you a few pointers. Everyone is always so nice at shows, if they have nothing to do they love playing with the puppies


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wait. the Goldens are showing on Friday???


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Wait. the Goldens are showing on Friday???


Sorry if that was confusing.  There are All Breed shows Thurs, Fri, Sun and Mon. Jack is showing those days as well. The specialty is Saturday though, sorry if I scared you! I meant friday afternoon would be a good time since it's the day before. When were you planning on coming up?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope to get there on Friday around 3. Jordan's Grandma and Grandpa (Human) are insisting on coming too:uhoh:, but I will probably just drop them off at the hotel and J and I will come straight to the Fair grounds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Jordan will show herself you just have to walk along side her.
I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving her in hotel room alone either.
I bet if you google AKC or IKC dog show, you can watch a clip of one!!
Here is a video:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that video gave me chills at first and then made me cry. Not in a bad way, the dogs were all just so beautiful. Guess my idea to wear Royal Blue to show off Jordan's beautiful coat is not an original one.  Thanks for that Karen, I plan to watch it many times before our show.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

There are alot more videos that that!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Only a couple days now. Who's coming ?? Trying to figure out a meet up time and place....


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Me! But I'll see you friday


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Envious*

Wish I lived out there and could come. 

Yes, you guys chose a meeting place and time and don't fogret to get one anothers phone numbers!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Me too. Hope to see you on Friday also.
I am looking forward to meeting the forum members.


----------

